# filter keeps falling what to do?



## newfishboy (May 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

my filters suction cups seems to be pretty crap and they are not holding.. i was wondering if it would be ok to use 3m sticky feet? not sure if it will hold? or use super glue?

or what other options do i have so the filter holds effectively?


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would not use super glue as if you ever need to remove the filter you would not be able too. Umm maybe duct tape?


----------



## newfishboy (May 21, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> I would not use super glue as if you ever need to remove the filter you would not be able too. Umm maybe duct tape?


is duct tape safe to use in the fish tank?

i was thinking maybe a tad of super glue just enough to hold but not enough to be a struggle to remove it when required.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah duct tape should be fine, but what type of filter is this? Does it hang on the back? Can you post a picture? I would wait about the duct tape. And super glue is quite strong even in little amounts.


----------



## newfishboy (May 21, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Yeah duct tape should be fine, but what type of filter is this? Does it hang on the back? Can you post a picture? I would wait about the duct tape. And super glue is quite strong even in little amounts.


its just a small cheap filter i got in my kit looks similar to this... 

http://www.ch-layal.com/sbtu/ht/m1900.gif

it sits inside the tank and is submerged


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

For an equally inexpensive and much easier to manage solution, consider an under-gravel filter or a simple sponge filter. The UGF's are completely concealed, and although the sponge filters are bulky, they are VERY easy to use. Do you have an air pump?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I wouldn't use superglue. Silicone would be a suggestion, but you'd have to drop the water level low for up to 24 hours. Other thoughts, can you prop something under it? Maybe a suction cup under the filter to help support it. Also, if the suction cup is able to be removed from device, maybe a larger one can go in it's place.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Do not use duct tape if it goes underwater duct tape loses the stickiness underwater!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would personally look into switching the suction cups.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you thought of using Velcro. You would have to lower the water level to below the attachment point when installing to allow the Velcro to bond to the glass. 

I hope this helps!!!


----------

